# Streaming using Ryzen 7 1700 Guide as to the settings I use.



## lorentedford (Jan 29, 2019)

(Below is a notice to forum moderators)
(So first off I realize that this is moreless a suggestion/guide for Ryzen 7 1700 users however I don't have access to place this forum thread in the proper location which would be under the guides section.. So.. If it gets removed no problems here.. That's right I will post this information later on my site and update mainly there.. I get it you don't want everyone making guides but on the same token the trust was granted to me to provide my ideas/suggestions using my latest greatest dedicated streaming platform.. I personally have been using OBS from the beginning of my Minecraft streaming days which is like back in 2011 and so the story goes on...)


Greetings,
Today I am going to to explain the settings that I have used to make my streams look I think better. (In my opinion) I have been using a two pc setup now for about 16 months now one to game on one to stream with.. When Ryzen came out we purchase the first generation Ryzen 7 1700 excited looking for this awesome streaming experience but was only greeted with more questions than answers as to what settings I should use etc etc etc.. This is only an idea/Suggestion for those that use Ryzen 7 1700's I can't speak for other platforms because I don't own them and have not personally tried this on the other Ryzen product lines..  Sure after this post I may consider trying other settings to try and push more out of my system but I think I have finally found the right settings for my setup at the moment. Keep in mind streaming requires internet bandwidth  this isn't magical this isn't smoke signals and your certainly not going to do this very well on dsl/dial up connections.. Now now I know your getting ready to rip me a new one because yes some dsl providers do give 6 Mbps up and down symmetrical service in some limited areas.. It's a compromise.. You really need overhead room for everything else that is going on in the background across the internet as well.. So now that we have gone through the basics and understanding that test your internet speed is the first step into understanding the quality of your internet I am going to move straight into my setup and connection information.

My setup:
Streaming PC:
Ryzen 7 1700 with Nvidia GTX 1070, 24Gb of ram with Elgato 4k Pcie Capture card, 2 m.2 NVME drives, 1 SSD, 2 Enterprise Drives in Raid 0.

Gaming PC:
Intel i7 8700k with Nvidia GTX 1080, 16Gb of ram with 1 m.2 NVME drive for games, 8TB Western Digital Red drive, 2 2TB Enterprise drives Raid 0.

Internet Connection: Business Class Fiber 100 Mbps Down and 30 Mbps Up with 5 static ip's. $350 a month (Yep not cheap to get quality internet)







Now my stream settings:








Here is the replay from these streams and what it looks like.
https://www.twitch.tv/videos/371570474

https://www.twitch.tv/videos/371574117

Suggestion/Idea:
I suppose in closing I wish someone actually included exactly what it takes to do high end quality streams.. From what I can see so far core count means everything and should be considered when purchasing a dedicated system just for streaming.. In my case I can't stream at 1080p 60fps it's not going to happen it looks like crap.. The quality isn't there.. Also I have noticed that the cpu needs to be at about 50% or less for quality encoding.. Anything above 50% will result typically in blocky encoding issues.. When this happens back off your encoder to the next preset.. Example if your on Slow go to medium if your on medium go to fast etc..

I suppose a better wiki discussion on hardware and encoding bitrates would be nice feature to add to the community so that way it would keep the community educated on exactly how much cpu power is actually needed to produce quality 1080p streams at 60fps.. I can't help but wonder exactly what type of pc that takes to make those things happen.

Anyway its just my thoughts not worth much but I hope it helps someone else in the community that has been struggling with there two pc setup.


----------

